# Merc 25 hp exhaust



## Tow-mater (Sep 28, 2020)

This is a spare long shaft mid section I have laying around, helped get an idea of what it looks like without powerhead installed. So once the powerhead is out of the way the exhaust plate needs to be unbolted from the swivel mount(correct term?) where I've circled. At that point it should lift out and new exhaust pipe can be welded on. Then install in reverse order and good to go.


----------



## Tow-mater (Sep 28, 2020)

Feel like I'm talking to myself but I see the read count moving so ill continue the thread til its done. This site is pretty cool with a lot of good info so if this helps someone at some point thats cool with me. 

So I've got the outboard on the bench, aka mud terrain in bed of truck, and I think I'll be able to leave the power head where it sits and pull the mid/exhaust away from the block easily enough without disturbing everything under the hood. I can wiggle the exhaust pipe so its seems to be hanging on by a thread. 

Off topic: 3rd pic is my truck motor I rebuilt awhile back so I know how to turn some wrenches, which is why I was comfortable diving into this project myself. 
Can you name that motor?


----------

